# Trees on a Foggy Night



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2012)

Saw this scene a couple weeks ago driving home.  Last night, it got foggy as all get-out, and decided it was time to act.







Comments welcome!


----------



## runnah (Dec 2, 2012)

What is the light source?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2012)

Nearby street light.


----------



## runnah (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks good, might be my phone but it could use a touch more black.


----------



## Mully (Dec 2, 2012)

I think it would look better darker and more of a mystery


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 3, 2012)

I really like this, The only thing distracting for me is the tree in the distance. good work.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 3, 2012)

Very unusual lighting Sparky. :thumbup: 
I think it might look more dramatic if you zapped out that distant tree


----------



## sm4him (Dec 3, 2012)

So many artists, so many visions... 

Personally, I love it WITH the distant tree. Somehow, it gives me more of a sense of the isolation and almost-serene-almost-creepy solitude, nothing around to bother you. And no one to hear you scream, either.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 3, 2012)

sm4him said:


> So many artists, so many visions...
> 
> Personally, I love it WITH the distant tree. Somehow, it gives me more of a sense of the isolation and almost-serene-almost-creepy solitude, nothing around to bother you. And no one to hear you scream, either.



I'm standing about 10 feet from a State Highway.


----------



## Tarazed (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## mrhbh (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice, I agree.. darker would be better..


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 3, 2012)

There's always sunglasses.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > So many artists, so many visions...
> ...




I figured as much. But now that you've stated it, you've really shattered the illusion for me.


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 3, 2012)

Sparky I am confused...this is not a macro.  Unless it is a very small tree from a micro trainset or something.


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 3, 2012)

to me the distant tree makes the shot.  great work sparky.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 3, 2012)

Neat!!!!!

I wanted to darken it a little, but regardless... Very nice as is!


----------



## KenC (Dec 3, 2012)

I love the distant tree, but why isn't this either a vertical or square image?  Just my initial reaction ...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 3, 2012)

KenC said:


> I love the distant tree, but why isn't this either a vertical or square image?  Just my initial reaction ...



Because I cropped it in landscape orientation. :lmao:


----------



## FanBoy (Dec 3, 2012)

I would also keep the distant tree. It adds depth and perspective. The emptiness on the right half of the image depicts an eerie unknown to me, as if something might be lurking out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 3, 2012)

FanBoy said:


> ............. The emptiness on the right half of the image depicts an eerie unknown to me, as if something might be lurking out there! :thumbsup:




There is.





A church.


----------



## JackandSally (Dec 4, 2012)

I love this photo. I just love it.


----------

